# Check my Suit!!



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

So what do you all think? It's my first suit and I'm trying to get some critiques. 


http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3591173

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3591026

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3591218

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3556861 (older pic)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/3556896 (older pic)


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Mar 21, 2010)

I like it, thinks its adorable:grin:

Looks like a really good job.


----------



## Darkwolfy502 (Mar 21, 2010)

Very good job, I like it alot.


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 21, 2010)

Thanks alot! I am glad you all like it.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Mar 21, 2010)

So far so good. *Paw-five*


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 22, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> So far so good. *Paw-five*


 
Thank you!! Glad you think so :3


----------



## Inny (Mar 22, 2010)

Ooooh! I love it ^__________^ Good job!


----------



## DragoonHowl (Mar 22, 2010)

it looks adorable I want to cuddle and go to sleep with it ^_^ haha


----------



## Maddrow (Mar 22, 2010)

Wow, I wish I could make a suit like this!


----------



## Tewin Follow (Mar 22, 2010)

Maddrow said:


> Wow, I wish I could make a suit like this!



This.


----------



## Veovis (Mar 22, 2010)

Nicely done I like it, looks good so far.


----------



## Slyck (Mar 22, 2010)

Sweet! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Spawtsie Paws (Mar 22, 2010)

Grandma, what big eyes you have!


----------



## RoseHexwit (Mar 22, 2010)

Can I pet it? :3


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 22, 2010)

Inny said:


> Ooooh! I love it ^__________^ Good job!


Thank you!


----------



## Karimah (Mar 23, 2010)

I simply adore the colors and the star on her cheek! Kudos for the multicolored claws on the paws. Excellent job, especially for your first


----------



## Miharu Okami (Mar 24, 2010)

Thank you!!


----------



## Riyeko (Mar 24, 2010)

That is really cute and the colors are awesome!
Good job!


----------



## Stratelier (Mar 25, 2010)

... No critical feedback in sight.  I guess it takes a fellow fursuiter to supply something along those lines.


----------



## Moonfall The Fox (Mar 25, 2010)

AWww, She is adorable and everything seems just perfect  No critique in sight. 

It says you take comish, for how mucch?


----------

